# Trying to understand the flavours that I like



## biggow (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm trying to get my head around what sort of flavours I like, and therefore what kind of beans/roasts, so was hoping for a little guidance.

My absolute favourite coffee, so far, is from Tamper in Sheffield, which I would categorise (and any experts out there that know Tamper by all means correct me) as a caramel'y, toasty, chocolatey kind of flavour, and their beans are their own blend from Ozone. Whereas I also tried coffee at the weekend from North Star in Leeds (fabulous place BTW), which was from these beans&#8230;

https://www.northstarroast.com/product/burundi-natural/

&#8230;which was REALLY interesting, and I thoroughly enjoyed trying it, but I'd still personally go for the kind of taste that Tamper deliver. So would I be correct in saying that the Tamper flavour is a darker roast, whereas the flavour from the Burundi beans at North Star would likely be a lighter roast, or is the difference really down to the origin of the beans, as opposed to the roast itself?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The flavours you describe from tamper are very likely a darker roast (not necessarily into second crack) but you won't get those flavour notes in all dark roasts. Chocolate and caramel are probably the most common flavours in coffee when taken darker but they aren't always there. The North Star beans aren't necessarily a lighter roast. They could very easily both be medium.

Flavour is a mix of origin, varietal, processing and roast. To help you find coffee you like probably the most important thing to take note of is that the Burundi is a natural process. Light or dark it doesn't really matter so long as it's done right.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Process is the most important thing for me. I absolutely love a good natural, one delivering loads of funk.


----------



## biggow (Apr 8, 2019)

When you guys refer to 'natural' what does that mean?


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

https://sprudge.com/what-is-natural-coffee-lets-find-out-from-counter-culture-coffee-expert-tim-hill-86642.html


----------



## biggow (Apr 8, 2019)

That's really interesting. Thanks for that.

I've got a discussion going on in a separate thread about trying dial in coffees using the Niche. Out of 4 coffees I've been testing, 2 of them of I've got great results from, very quickly, the other 2 I can't seem to get a decent cup from. Interestingly, and I don't know if it's related at all, the 2 that I've got great results from are both natural, whereas the other 2 are washed.


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

I'd suggest keeping a coffee journal. Jot down the roaster, country, region, varietal and processing. Write up a quick summary of what you like/don't like, maybe a rating, etc. Doesn't have to be hugely detailed, just enough to act as an aide memoire. Eventually you'll begin to see some patterns, perhaps washed bourbon from central america are your thing, maybe natural ethiopians, etc.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

biggow said:


> That's really interesting. Thanks for that.
> 
> I've got a discussion going on in a separate thread about trying dial in coffees using the Niche. Out of 4 coffees I've been testing, 2 of them of I've got great results from, very quickly, the other 2 I can't seem to get a decent cup from. Interestingly, and I don't know if it's related at all, the 2 that I've got great results from are both natural, whereas the other 2 are washed.


You should be able to brew a drinkable cup, balanced sweet etc whether natural or washed.

Without any more info on your brew recipe and if you changed it then its hard to tell.

If you discount all washed coffees then your missing out on alot of gooooood coffee.


----------



## biggow (Apr 8, 2019)

Power Freak said:


> I'd suggest keeping a coffee journal. Jot down the roaster, country, region, varietal and processing. Write up a quick summary of what you like/don't like, maybe a rating, etc. Doesn't have to be hugely detailed, just enough to act as an aide memoire. Eventually you'll begin to see some patterns, perhaps washed bourbon from central america are your thing, maybe natural ethiopians, etc.


I have been actually. I've been keeping a Google Doc with details of each coffee, what grind settings I've used, and what the results are.


----------



## biggow (Apr 8, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> You should be able to brew a drinkable cup, balanced sweet etc whether natural or washed.
> 
> Without any more info on your brew recipe and if you changed it then its hard to tell.
> 
> If you discount all washed coffees then your missing out on alot of gooooood coffee.


Well that was my thought, and I'm sure you're right, I'm just struggling to get my head around where things are going wrong with the 2 unwashed coffees.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

biggow said:


> Well that was my thought, and I'm sure you're right, I'm just struggling to get my head around where things are going wrong with the 2 unwashed coffees.


Are you adjusting grind and ratio or just pulling them all the same


----------



## biggow (Apr 8, 2019)

I've been using 15g of coffee and 250g of water consistently, and therefore just changing the grind each time.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Is the washed a dark roast and the natural a lighter one ?


----------



## biggow (Apr 8, 2019)

The 2 I've struggled with are these 2:

https://shop.3fe.com/coffee/El-Salvador-Finca-Las-Brumas-Pacamara-SL28

https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/products/java-jampit-estate-500g

The 2 that I've had great results with straight away are:

https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/products/rocko-mountain-ethiopia?variant=13412782112833

https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/products/honduras-finca-cerro-azul-red-bourbon-natural-process-500g

Admittedly, the Rocko was with a Handground grinder and an Aeropress, all the others have been with the Niche and V60


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There are two of the same discussions going on in different thread.

I don't think its the difference between natural and washed Imho . The coffee compass honduras looks like one is roasted for espresso for starters and will be i suspect a different roast to the foundary.

The jampit is an acquired taste for sure.


----------



## biggow (Apr 8, 2019)

You're right Mrboots2u, I didn't intend for the same discussion to end up in 2 threads.

Interestingly, I chose the Honduras from Coffee Compass after contacting them for recommendations for pour over. Their 2 recommendations were that Honduran, which turned out to be a winner, and the Java Jampit, which is one I've massively struggled with.

Anyway, as you say, this issue is mainly being addressed in the Niche owners thread.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

biggow said:


> I'm trying to get my head around what sort of flavours I like, and therefore what kind of beans/roasts, so was hoping for a little guidance.


Hi biggow, here are my observations, newbie to newbie (I assumed you're in the beginning of discovering your coffee). It looks like you prefer beans mainly grown in Central/South America, many of which posses the caramel, nut and chocolate notes, when roasted a bit darker. For me, natural can be such a hit and miss, perhaps fixing this factor to "washed" be good whilst playing with region, variety, altitude and the roast level. I still have not nailed which bean would work best with which brew method.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Beanedict said:


> Hi biggow, here are my observations, newbie to newbie (I assumed you're in the beginning of discovering your coffee). It looks like you prefer beans mainly grown in Central/South America, many of which posses the caramel, nut and chocolate notes, when roasted a bit darker. For me, natural can be such a hit and miss, perhaps fixing this factor to "washed" be good whilst playing with region, variety, altitude and the roast level. I still have not nailed which bean would work best with which brew method.


I'm not sure why you're saying he likes american beans and that he should leave naturals to the side if he says there are 2 beans he likes; a natural ethiopian and a natural honduras, and 2 he doesn't like; a washed El Salvador and a washed Indonesian. Definitely don't think I would say much at all with certainty for a newbie with such a small sample, but I would lean towards saying the opposite of what you're saying if anything!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I'd suggest a subscription so the OP can try several different beans. I find the dog & hat sub good because it supplies from different roasters too.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

HBLP said:


> I'm not sure why you're saying he likes american beans and that he should leave naturals to the side...


 I am glad you asked. If @biggow wants me to elaborate my reasoning further, I shall do it.


----------

